

Screencast: Demo of Threesome, a 3-way merge plugin for Vim (work-in-progress) - stevelosh
http://vimeo.com/25764692

======
pastjean
One of the best vim plugin interfaces i've seen yet :). This merits a plus.
Thinking of using it right away, even if it is not already stable.

------
gtklocker
Oh, great!

